# Woking Nuffield....part 75



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Just had a few minutes to catch up while dh is working and in between loads of washing   I had intended on going to work but couldn't be bothered in the end - just have to get up really early tomorrow instead  

Sukie - so sorry that this cycle was cancelled  .

Strawbs - so sorry to hear that you got a negative  . 

Tarango - so sorry that things haven't worked out for you  .  

Alisha - Wow that's a lot of veg? Are you sure it's an allotment and not a small farm   

Emma - good to hear you had a brilliant holiday. I had to do an injection on a train from Waterloo on my first cycle. Good job it was just the one and not the mixing of menopur vials as it was a very bumpy ride   Excellent news on a/f turning up. You're definitely back on the roller coaster. Are you still going for blasts? Will they be doing that at WN? The reflexology sounds like heaven.

Jules - the kittens sound lovely and love the names. Has your a/f turned up yet? Hope so. Will you and Emma still have the same ET day on 06/07/07? I go on holiday that day and will be sending lots of     to see you both with positive tests on my return. 

Ali - glad the follow up went well. Oct/Nov will be here before you know it    . So pleased they have agreed to put 3 embryos back. Keeping everything crossed for you  

Angie - good luck with the packing up - any news on a move date yet? 

Bendy - how you doing? Read on another thread that you've had some bleeding - hope all is well and you're taking it easy  

Hoopy - congratulations on your first scan  

Gill -         CONGRATULATIONS   . Barry rocks!!!!!!! That's a fab belated Birthday present  

Myra - where are you in your FET? If you've started hope everything is going ok    

Wildcats - are you starting soon.    

Miss TC - hope you are ok   

Hello and good luck to everyone else    

Hi to Tash, Sho, Nibbles, Saz, Sumei, Caro and anyone else I've missed   

Well I had my final check up scan with Lindsey last Tuesday and everything looks normal. There was a follicle on one ovary so it looks like I've ovulated so does this mean my body is back to normal after all the drugs? I'm waiting for a/f to turn up. My cycles are usually 35 days and although it's now 38 days I don't know exactly where I'm at after the m/c. Hope it won't be a marathon wait like some ladies have - what is the record? Haven't some ladies had to wait until 50+ days. I don't have any a/f type symptoms - hope it comes before my holiday.

Have a lovely Sunday. I'm going to make a nice Sunday roast.

Ta ta for now,

Jules LH x


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Jules, if I remember correctly it took me 5 weeks to get af back after m/c. But it's very individual so here's hoping the witch comes soon for you!

Hi Emma, yes I have another scan...next Tuesday... I tried to get an earlier one this week coming cause I'm a bit worried following all the little bleeds and discharges I've had but they were fully booked  
Whatever happens will happen anyway so I'll just have to grin and bear the wait.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm up to my neck packing, but just wanted to say, 

CONGRATULATIONS GILL!!! That's wonderful news hun xxx

Lots of love Angie xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-You still up on     hope your getting some sleep lady after your sleepless night  

Jules-Thanks honey   im the same as nibbles my a/f took 5weeks to turn up   not long till your holiday bet your looking forward to some  

Alisha-Good luck for jumping on the rollercoaster   that seems to have flown by   btw can you send me a veggie and fruit box please every week   i am seriously considering getting my fruit and veg delievered by one of those organic veg co's  

Nibbles-Good luck for the scan honey   

Kerry-How you doing lady  

Angie  

Well have the headaches from hell this weekend   dont normally suffer from headaches on d/r only on the progynova so im sure there will be more headaches to come


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Gill Congratulations and well done Barry  

Emma Hope the headaches go soon  (glad the witch came so you can start stimming) 

Jules Hope the witch comes soon 

Nibbles Your puppy sounds lovely, good luck at the scan

Angie Hope the move goes well 

Alisha the best of luck for this time 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend!!

Sukie


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Just popped on to see if any news from Gill

woo hoo fantastic news                 

What a lovely fathers day belated bday pressie. congratulations.

Just a quickie from me have been feeling sorry for myself got pi***d friday night and have been nursing a hangover ever since!!  Af arrived for me today and it is VERY painful.  I think cyclogest/drugs make my afs more painful     

Hope you are all having a nice weekend
strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs   a/f's after tx are always such a slap in the face by being so bloody painful   im so glad you went out friday and got ****** honey   any news of a cons appt and your next go  

Sukie-Hope your have managed to have a nice weekend after everything you have been through the last week  

d/h is cooking a roast


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

Strawbs I've have a drink or two  though I'll have to start behaving when the witch comes in about a week  Hope the pains aren't as bad now 

Emma Mmmm I love roasts especially roast chicken, we had a bbq tonight


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

emma-hope the roast has managed to disperse your headache!!  You have your dh well trained!

seeing mr R on 29th and an appt with the counsellor this tues.  Need to keep going onto the next thing.

sukie-hope your bbq was nice mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.  Will be having plenty of drink as planning on going on hol in a few weeks and WILL be letting my hair down.  On a bit of health quick until I go.

I put on 9lb           with this last tx and had already put on some before with 3 back to back iuis!!

bikini is looking a bit bleak!
strawbs xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm sure you'll still look gorgeous   
Is you holiday after seeing Mr R I hope you get some answers when you speak to him x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

[fly]GO BARRY GO BARRY[/fly]
Fantastic news, your text this morning made my day, i am over the moon for you hun   
Emma.....hope your heads feelin better, did you enjoy your Roast 
Nibbles...good luck with your scan, what seems to b the problem with MSN, i work in IT so may be able to help 
Strawbs...good luck with your appointment, the counsellor is really nice and arranged for me to chat with the embryologist who answered lots of my questions....enjoy the drink while you can 
Sukie.....hope your BBQ went well.
Alisha....i have everything crossed for you this time   and wow what alot of veg, i have only managed to grow tomatoes, courgettes and squash although the slugs and snails have been a nightmare 
Jules LH....glad all went ok with your scan, hope AF arrives soon, mine was 5 weeks after my MC ...good luck with your next cycle....r you having 3 put back...is it a FET your having?
Myra....hows everything going, you should be starting your FET soon
Hi to everyone else...oh and welcome back Bali


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Ali - going for another fresh cycle even though the stats at my age are the same for fresh or FET (15 %). We had 3 put back last time so will do that again this time if all goes well in EC and ICSI.

Emma - yep on the count down now for holiday - 2 weeks on Friday woohoo   Sorry to hear you're having the headaches from hell  

Alisha -         lotsa good luck for this cycle  

Sukie - you sound very positive - lotsa luck too.

Strawbs - sorry your a/f is so painful  

Nibbles - good luck with your scan  

So who's been watching Britain's got talent? I have to admit I've been glued! I know - sad!!!!

Love Jules LH xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

guys

*Gill* - just had to say a huge CONGRATULATIONS honey    So pleased for you, and so glad DP's namesake worked out for you! Way to go Barry!   Did you test again this morning? 

*Alipali* - hun, here is the link to the Immune thread in case you havent found it yet http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0

Huge hello to everyone else
Love
Tracyxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

morning all

Strawbs my darling I said it in my pm but I am still thinking of you   sorry you had a bad head, but sometimes it just has to be done   keep strong matey!

Aunty Em's- hope your scan is going well, you proberly have adopted the pose as I type!   loads of     for you lady

Alibongo- love ya, thanks for all your wonderfulness throughout this scarey old tx  

Nibbles- good luck for you scan   

Sukie- Im so gutted that your cycle was cancelled, its so harsh & dissapointing when it doesnt go according to plan sweetie!!! you just feel so cheated  

Hi Jules- hope af shows her ugly face before your jollies so you can get some good  in!!!!   

Good morning fellow moon head Tash, how are those babies have they sucked your entire brain out yet

Alisha- bless you and your allotment   I'd love to come along and have a nosey   am sending you tons of      for your FET!!!

Hi to Myra, how you diddling poppit??   

Ange- big deep breaths hun, moving is so stressy are you having a good old cleanse as well? with each one of our moves Ive just collected more and more junk, some of which is still in boxes in the loft!!  

Watcha bendy  

Hi to Sho, Pots, Monkey, Hoopy, Cheesy, Miss TC, karen (where are you btw? ) Minow, & everyone in the whole wide world!!

well the line is still there so I guess I can say im "cheggers"   dh and I are over the moon and still in disbelief I think! I really truely believed that I would never see a line on a test, we are blessed that dear little "Barry" was the one!!!   I will call WN in a mo!

Catch you all later


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill, just checked in to see how you got on, I am delighted for you love, well done  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just wanted to pop on and say  to *Gill * on your . Wonderful news.

*Paris* - good luck for your baseline scan today.

 to all you other lovely ladies - I hope you are doing ok.

Caro xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Emma-good luck for your scan this am!

Poor dh, the tedious bms will be starting next week and we will be on a MISSSION!  Plus a holiday in the middle of all that.             

quick question will the tx affect my next cycle?  (bearing in mind mine are 28-38 days long)

Gill has it sunk in yet??  I bet you are in dreamland!! 

morning to all the other wn girlies!

strawbs xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning Morning Morning

Gill - [fly]*CONGRATULATIONS *   [/fly] 
             
I was thrilled to receive your text yesterday and you wouldn't believe how made up I am for you, dh and barry. I had
a good feeling that it was your turn but everyone says that don't they  What are the odds on that, I knew you had
a little fighter after everything you went through, it just goes to show you it really does only take one!
Hope you had a lovely birthday too....Love ya loads and will give you a call in a bit 

Ali - glad your follow up went well with MrR and you have some dates to work towards. I'd say get yourself down to MrS
as look at me and Gill 

Emma - good luck with your scan and hope you can move onto stimms and say good bye to those nasty headaches 

Elly - if you're about, hiya, sorry I missed you call.

Strawbs - sometimes tx does affect your cycles but not for everyone. It vaires from person to person. Holiday - wooohooo!

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill
















So pleased for you hun, CONGRATULATIONS to you and dh, well done Barry or Barryetta

Knew you could do it

Luv Myra xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 


Gilly-Hi ya mummy   hope your ok and resting loads and letting N pamper you   you going to get yourself a ticker  

Tash-Glad that nasty old pain you had was nothing serious...i bet it WAS wind   

Strawbs-Yes the tx definatly has messed with my cycles honey so beware    enjoy your holiday  

Jules-Enjoy your holiday in 2wks honey you deserve it  

Myra-How are you getting on with the fet  

Caro-Thanks honey   hope you and bubs are doing well  

Ali-  

Cheesy-Not long till you start work will have to have that meet up before with N'eve  

Sukie-Mmmm bq did you enjoy it   

Well had my scan lining was good 4.1mm so started the progynova this morning and Ann adjusted my plan as i thought it was wrong which it was


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ems

Glad that all went well with your scan, hope that the headaches dont get worse with the progynova, as for me af arrived last Saturday, i still have not phoned WN, as i am not sure that i am ready to do the FET yet, i am currently trying for another job, got an interview on Wednesday, so maybe next month, just cannot make a decision, if i were to go with this month, d/rs would start end of June, but think i have left it abit late now to get my tx plan.
Although i do have my Burserilin and needles waiting for me to pluck up the courage  

One minute i want to start, then next i feel i dont, this is not like me as normally i make a decision and stick to it.

Take care hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck for your interview weds   maybe do it next month then honey   if your not sure then wait


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow there are so many of you all on this thread, please bear with me as you all seem to know on another really well, well here it goes 

Emma, thanks for your reply and message and good news about your scan today.  What treatment are you going to be having.  The reflexology sounds heavenly, i have it done as i find that it helps with so many things.

Sukie, thanks for the positive energy and good luck with the IVF in July     

Angie, good luck with the move, hope its not to stressful.

Gill, Hi and a big congratulation          you must be   with joy. Lots of      for you.

Alisha, i agree that it sounds like you have a farm or one very large allotment .  Do you do fruit and veg boxes to order  .

Ali, thanks for the welcome.  Your holiday in Aug sounds great, and good luck with your next treatment    

Jules, I am also a bit sad then cause I've loved the show 'Britains got Talent'.  I have been completely sucked in.  Do you know when the Royal Variety Show is on?  I am so glad that Paul won it, what a fantastic voice.  Where are you in your fertility journey?

Cheesy, congratulation on the birth of your baby, it seems ages ago when i chatted to you last year, hope all went well and your enjoying being a mummy.

Caro & NVH, congratulations on the pregnancy     

And a big hello to everyone else out there.

Well I'm still dieting and getting weighed tomorrow.  I'm only 8 lb off my target weight now but finding it really hard now.  Going for a snooze soon as working nights tonight and weather is really miserable here, love to all Bali xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-Well done on thw weight loss   keep up the good work   im having frozen embryo transfer and will be taking some of my frosties to blast so im hoping and praying this works   if not i will have to keep going until it bloody well does


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Thats the spirit Emma, and heaps of luck for you    , hope the   is sprinkled over you, love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh thanks hun you too


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey all,

I am so very behind with the forum I've got no clue who's doing what, where or when due to the fact I accidentally picked up a whole load of new staff in the last few weeks and they're keeping me busy :|
- that said ,,,

Jules: Yup, we're getting ready to start again really soon 
Gill: Love the name Barry for the embie, we'll call ours BOB (Bean On Board) as soon as s/he's in and cooking.

Emma, Tash, Sho, Monkey, everyone else hellooooo!!!

MrW


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

I have been away for a few days and have just scanned for now. Wanted to see how Gill and Strawbs got on...

Strawbs -   hope MrR can come up with a game plan for the next go when you see him on the 29th

Gill -  CONGRATULATIONS  way to go Barry - now be good for your Mummy  

Emma - glad that af finally came - how exciting that you can start the progonova - is the plan now still for et on the 6th July


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-Where have you been   yeah e/t is the 6th july  

MrW-Good to have you back   where is MrsW   is she busy working


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Emma-E/t 6th july, that's my eldest brother's birthday so must be a good sign!!  oooooooooooooooo how exciting!

strawbs xx


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Emma - yup, making sure she's keeping busy and jamming in some last minute work to raise money for treatment etc - ah the joys 

Anyone else going to the HFEA meeting in London on Saturday?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh thanks Strawbs   i had e/t on the 7/7/06 last year so im hoping july is a lucky month being a 7   

MrW-No im not going to the meeting have a friends bbq to go to in Kent   are you going


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

My dh parents live in Devon so we went down for the w/e. Was supposed to have a bbq on the beach to celebrate his Dad's retirement but the weather was a bit iffy   so we had it at home and went on the beach in the arvo - which was lovely - I love the seaside  

Sorry to hear that you are getting headaches - do you still have to drink plenty whilst on prognova  
Maybe your reflexologist can help get rid of them   Make sure you look after yourself - you've not got long before your reunited with your little beans


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I love Devon and Cornwall   sounds lovely but shame about the weather    did you take your bucket and spade   
Yeah loads of water all the way through tx which i dont mind as the weather is warm anyway and im now in the habit of drinking loads from ivf   will speak to my reflexologist when i see her sat


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

My nephew Max had his buckets and spades so we had great fun building sand castles and he had great fun knocking them down  

I love Devon and Cornwall too - there are some really lovely beaches,etc. We love to body board so particulary like north Cornwall for that  

Did you manage to book a cottage in Cornwall   and is it in the 2WW. Is 'cottaging' something rude - that one went a bit over my head


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

will pm you about the cottaging  

Body boarding   you must be very fit then  

No havent booked anything yet as wanted to get as close to e/t as possible in case it all got cancelled or something    will do it nearer the time me thinks   i love the fish and chips down there and the cream tea's     ohhh that reminds me will have to send d/f down the shop to get me some french fancies


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

French fancies are my favourites     yum yum piggys bum

Not allowed anything like that on my endo diet - I will have to settle for a bowl of bird seed with some raisins thrown in for a bit of interest  

I absolutely love cream teas too - never sure whether you should put the jam or the cream on first

How on earth can "cottaging" be rude - cant wait to find out


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh a girl after my own heart   which ones do you like the best   lemon are my fave i hate the brown ones  

Endo diet   i have never been on a endo diet   just eat what you like thats what i say


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just heard the good news and wanted to come and say



































to Gill well done hunny I am so pleased for you I cant wait to hear how you get on with everything and see you move through the weeks, keep in contact hunny and speak to you soon

ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-30wks already blimey where did that time go  

Jelly-Glad you liked it   bagging in deed  

Bet Mr W knows what cottaging is


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

never going cottaging in Cornwall again    

I love the pink followed by the yellow followed by the brown    I usually donate one brown one to dh  
I went off the rails with my diet before my lap which included a whole box of french fancies in approx half an hour - delish  

The endo diet is fairly restrictive - just fish, chicken, fruit and veg - no dairy, wheat, gluten, sugar, citrus fruits. I paid to see a nutritionist that specialises in it in putney (she has written a book about it) after my m/c last year. I was already following her diet from the book but just wanted her to check that I was doing all the right things.

Anyway I think it makes a massive difference to af pain - I used to be doubled over in pain for a few days a month and then had draggy pain for at least two weeks of the month. But for me it obviously hasn't stopped the endo implants/adhesions as my lap a few weeks ago showed. But I figure if it has such a dramatic affect on the endo pain it must be doing something   Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh your another one that manages to eat a whole box of them in half another    d/f always comes home with a few boxes of them to keep me quiet  

The endo diet is harsh isnt it   doesnt leave a lot for you to eat   oh well at least your not in pain chick thanks the main thing


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma have you been corrupting people with your filtly knowledge lady   I dont know what cottaging is and I dont think I wish to be informed ta very much!  

well done on your scan btw honey  

Thanks Kate wow you will be ready to pop soon, are you scared its gonna hurt, Ive heard it smarts a tad  

Jelly- wow thats a diet   but like you say, if it helps then it has to be worth it   

Mr W- lets hope "bob" gets cooking soon    I love the count from seasame street  

I just got off the phone from Tash, god that girl talks   I think my brain has cooked good & proper, thanks for your wise words poppit, love ya!

Well I feel the need to nip off to Tesco and buy more tests   I am in denial big style


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Yeah i know what you mean she can chat the high end off a highener that one    imagine what her twins are going to be like   have fun at Tesco's dont turn into a Tash will you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Errrrrrrrrrr    Pot..........kettle ..............black spring to mind!!!   

wonder if you'll get all sluggy this time on the old proganova  

who was talking about "Britian has talent" ?? I was loving that programme, Im glad Paul won, he made me go all goosey, from his voice I may add   

Em's you could have given him a run for his money with your stunning vocal talent NOT!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Funny you said that Gill. i have just been signing kum biahhhh in my office and one of the girls dared me to ring the regional managers secetary and sing it and i did and she phsl  

You going to get a ticker now Mrs  

Well when we meet up i will let you feel if i have gone all slugish


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

so ... difficult ... avoiding ... double ... entendre *snigger* *chortle*

Jellybabe - prob best to avoid the cottaging. As a woman, I doubt you'd get much cottage, but you would, allegedly, see a lot of George Michael. Actually, too way too much of George Michael...

*ahem* for good measure (and because it's kinda linked) never go glory holing either as it's nothing like pot holing... *ahem*

Hey! Everyone! I lowered the tone !!!!



Jellybabe said:


> never going cottaging in Cornwall again
> 
> I love the pink followed by the yellow followed by the brown


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

MrWildcat - I was talking about french fancies dont you know - I have to admit that quote doesnt look good  

Does George Michael enjoy glory holing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You lot make me   that was funny   i keep laughing everytime i see that about the pink yellow followed by the brown i start   getting very odd looks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - What do ya mean I can talk the hind legs of a hyena    look who's talking, Mrs Verbal  diarrohea herself 

Gill - watch it lady    i'll let you off cause your preggars but next time i'm gonna smack your    I was also addicted to 'Britain's got talent'  It was brill and I didn't want it to end    Paul was brill but he would have been set up for life anyway, I wanted the dancers or the cocktail jugglers to win.  Its a variety show after all. 

MrW - hello stranger and I don't mean that in a pervy way either


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash   moi never   watch it yourself


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - come make me    oh i'd better be careful, you're a women loaded with drugs    snail trail fanny


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I know where you work remember   watch it lady i am a women possessed just ask M   how do you know about my fanny


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Now wouldn't that be telling   I know how your fanny works young lady    Hope you're being nice to that man of yours, no misbehaving now, I know you don't need him for this cycle but be nice  
Just eaten some seeds, feel like a bloody bird now...well the one that goes tweet tweet anyway


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just been looking at this....its hilarious  I can't believe they did this at their wedding  






/links


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

That is so cool - a bit different to our first dance  

I love the thriller wedding dance too - must have taken ages for everyone to learn the routine


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

The kittens have been keeping me busy so haven't been on for a few days!

Gill - Huge congratulations on your  . Barry truly was a fighter. I am so pleased for you.
Emma - Glad that the witch arrived and that you are now on the Prognova. Roll on 6th July and fingers crossed for the Thaw and that your embies make it to beautiful Blasts.
Bali - Welcome back to the thread. Your appointment will be here before you know it!
Angie - I hope the packing is going well.
Ali -Glad you are going to start again in Oct / Nov. I have updated you on the list.
Alisha - Not long till you start D/R
Jules LH - Not long till your holiday now - bet you can't wait 
Nibbles - Hope your scan this week shows everything is ok.
Strawbs - It is so unfair that A/F is bad after treatment. I hope you are feeling brighter soon. 
Myra - good luck with your interview on Weds.
Tash - That clip was funny!

Hello to everyone else - I hope you are all ok.

Thanks for the A/F dances that you sent my way. The witch turned up at the weekend, and my lining was nice and thin when I had my B/L scan tomorrow. I start the Prognova tomorrow.

Jules B xxx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









babydreams219 June/July 
Posh24 waiting to egg share
Bali

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Julesx
Minow
Sukie 
Strawbs 

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Wildcats 
Myra FET

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Monkeylove 
Alisha - D/R 25th June

DownRegging









Pots at ARGC 
HopeSpringsEternal baseline 11th June

Stimming









Juliet H
Emma FET (E/T 6th July)
Jules 77 FET (E/T 6th July)

 2WW PUPO !! 









 Waiting for First Scan -  









Gill

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You wanna be careful i dont do a may on you    btw seen that on gmtv last week get with it  

Jules-Good luck for your scan tomorrow   

Jellybabe and Tash-Be careful of your poo while eating those nuts  

Have a nice evening girls


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi everyone

So sorry I haven't been around much.  For various reasons we have decided to wait another month or so for our FET so have just been having a bit of time out but I had to pop on to see how Gill got on....

Oh Gill - I am over the moon for you hun I really am    .  Wishing you the happiest, healthiest pregnancy ever - you so deserve it.  You have made my day  

Paris - hope it's all goin okay    

Kerry - how you doing hun??  We've just got back from the wedding at Pennyhill Park.  It was lovely...just went so quickly though.

Hope all the cyclers and the mums to be are all okay

Love to everyone else - will catch up properly in a bit xxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya 

Emma I know what you mean as I am sitting here finding it difficult to reach the keyboard at the back of my desk to type now! the time has flown by.  Good luck with your FET when are you due to have ET?

Gill Ha Ha hunny, surprisingly now I am not worried about the birth at all really if anything I am really looknig forward to it well as much as you can do I really cannot wait as, as much as I have been enjoing my pg and not had too many bad symptons, everyone says I am glowing and looking really well but I am not starting to get really uncomfy and can't settle and I suffer from SPD which is VERY painful so getting vert tired now as finding it hard to sleep with the pain but hey ho I would NEVER complain as I am so pleased to get this far, just roll on the next 10 weeks.

Glad to see you there are alot of you due to start treatment soon and I am sure there will be lot of you starting in the autumn as it seems a little bit quiet at the moment, but good on you enjoy this wonderful summer we are meant to be having first - however where it is I dont know - 

Take of yourselves all of you and I look forward to reading how you are all getting on.

Love

Kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

Kate-E/t is the 6th july if all goes according to plan, this time im doing things differently i have in my mind it might not work as this is an fet etc etc but the plus side is i will be having my zygotes taken to blast so that hopefully will increase my chances    are you going away for a week or so while your on maternity leave  

Karen-you do whats best for you   i hope things are ok though with you and look at it as a positive that you will be giving your body a good rest after everything you went through which has got to be a good thing


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Jellybabe - will have to look at that thriller dance  

Emma - I know it was out ages ago, just thougt I would post ithe link t OK  
Your ET is only a few days before my birthday    You know yourself that FET can work, look at all the bfp's
on the FET board and you stand a better chance with your frozen crew  

Karen - hiya, long time no speak.  I guess you have to take out as much time as you need and only go through this
when you feel ready. 

Jules - good luck with your scan, hope you can move onto the cm tablets


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Did you see i was going to do a May on you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh i did    but look what happened in the end    I could see you being a May actually


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi you im not that bloody desperate     i got scared watching that last night and said to M arent you glad im not like that    
Oh yeah i think these drugs are sending me   i did the running man for a laugh to the BB theme tune last night before going to bed


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You silly mare   I know you're not that desperate, just can you imagine you at the car window screaming    You siad you would do a May on me but I know you wouldn't cause you love me really


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Who said i love YOU   your thinking a bit too much of yourself arent you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OK then boll*cks to you, go shove your head down a toilet or something    hope your snail trail slips down your leg so everyone thinks that you're a smelly pikey


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Listen just cause that happened to you when you did your fet dont tare me with the same smelly pikey brush   

Just eating my raspberries for my lining like a good girl   shame it doesnt say on there (VERY GOOD FOR YOUR LINING)


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Awwwwww don't you just love it when Tash and Emma play nicely together?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you two like!!

unfortunatly not Emma I have so much stuff I want to do I cant see having enough time to go away and I would hate to be away and something to start happening.  I am planning on getting as much rest as possible whilst staying as active as possible and probably spending loads of time with the dogs so they dont feel so left out when D Day comes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW-She started it   honest  

Kate-just having the time off will be lovely and with the dogs too   and getting all the babys clothes etc all ready...thats the bit i would get excited about getting all the clothes on hangers


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am looking forward to doing the first load of washing and hanging it on the line, I also have a load of stuff I want to put on Ebay - old business phones, hoovers, etc so build up the baby funds its all stuff I just dont get time to do normally and of course I should then get more time to chat on here too!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont get hooked on here kate you will never get anything done then


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Afternoon all, how are we all today?

Roasting here!

Was in WN this am to see suzie (very nice) and very helpful.  Popped into the town and ended up wandering around looking at the sales, have treated myslef to YET another pair of jeans.

Tx seems a bit quiet at the mo or have we got lots of lurkers??

strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-Glad you found Suzie useful   i think Ali said the same too   did the jeans fall into your bag somehow   yes i think we have a lot of lurkers atm   come out come out where ever you are


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Yup!

Cant resist jeans or shoes.  Fit nicely so well chuffed although on a diet so may not (wishful thinking) very soon!

hard to get motivated in this nice weather      

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW - if you read back i'm sure you will find that dopey draws started it by saying she was going to do a May on me!

Oi flabby p*ss flaps....you know who you are, watch it lady otherwise i'll come over there and pull your nibbles off    they should be getting nice and sore pretty soon  

Strawbs - glad you found it helpful and even better, some retail therapy at the end.

Kate - happy selling, you'll have loads of time to spend on here when you ml starts


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Wash your mouth out with soap NOT soup     you wait lady when i see you i will be bouncing you around and slam dunking you into a basketball hoop being that your the closest thing to a ball at the moment


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You knew I was talking to you then   I don't think i'll fit in a basketball hoop actually    I'll bounce you off my belly if you carry on misbehaving young lady  You'd better watch it our you might choke on your tablets tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah sorry sumo (sp) wrestler was the word i was looking for   

Will think of you when im choking on my progy tab


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh you can call me sumo, just need one of those nappies now    OK but don't choke to loud and please don't be a drama
queen when it happens


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Oi you 2 stop being nasty or i will come round and   LOL


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Who asked you to stick your awe in   

Tash-I will leave the Dq moments to pots


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - she started it, you know what she's like, just because she has a set of perky numbers on her she thinks she hard  

Emma - yeh pots is the only and only DQ   Thought you would have gone home by now part timer


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-I am home already   my perky little numbers ARE hard  

Pots-  Knew you would be lurking pmsl at your smilies   come back pots we love you   

Night ladies have a nice evening  

Jules-Hope that scan went well and you can start the lovely progynova tabs


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just a quickie

now who was asking about cream teas

I used to be married to a Cornish man (cornish speaker.....very into being Cornish!)

And I can say therefore that the Cornish put cream first (coz it's instead of butter) and then jam(as that's the treat.

Now I am married to a Devon man

and they put Jam on first and then cream

So there you go!

No time to stop but HELLO EVERYONE!!!!   

lol
Minow x


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Lurker coming out of hiding 

I always check up on you guys, but I just can't keep up with you all as I can't post every day and I'd hate to accidentally leave anyone out  

Anyway, I'm smack bang in the middle of another fresh ICSI - have my second progress scan tomorrow with EC hopefully on Monday. I'm utterly terrified I'll end up with OHSS again   but the nurses have been lovely and Caroline is being very reassuring, answering all my questions as we go along. Trying my hardest to stay as calm as possible as I know stress isn't good while you're pumping yourself full of hormones  

Anyway, hope to see more of us joining the Baby on Board list very soon 

Debs
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck Hope I really hope this is your time hunny keep drinking loads and loads of water and try to keep that OHSS at bay

Keep posting so we can all keep an eye on your progress take care of yourself

Kate x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hellloooooo everyone!

I haven't been on for ages so sorry!!

Gilly like i said already huge, fat, gigantic buckets of congratulations for you and DP I'm  so made up for you!!                

Emmsy glad your baseline scan went well and your on the proggy tablets.  Cant wait till you get you sticky BFP, don't worrying about FET, your babies/embies are goodens and will do just fine   

Kt i cant believe you are 30 weeks now     you'll soon have a baby in your arms!  

Debs I'm sure woking will keep a specail eye on you as you have had OHSS last time

OH my god eastenders is on!!  ~I so need to go and watch that
Hello and love to you all
Bendy.xx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Kate - 30 weeks..................... not long honey    

PUSH PUSH PUSH    

LOVE TO ALL
CHEESYB
XX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Blimey the board has come alive  

Cheesy-See you next week hun  

Bendy-How are you and bubs hope your both doing well and looking forward to your jollies  

Hope-Good luck and try not to worry about the ohss im sure there keeping a good eye on you after last time     

Pots-    cheeky youngster have respect for your elders  

Minow  

Anyway off for a cuppa and get ready to watch bb wonder if there is any more male snogging tonight


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Nice to see the thread all busy again, just to let you all know that i have postponed my FET for a while, concentrating on getting a new job at the moment, i have an interview tomorrow morning, so keep your fingerscrossed for me.

May go with the FET next month, all depends on the job front, if i get the new job, it will be Oct/Nov, so we could be cycle buddies Ali  

Hi to everyone, still smiling for you Gill  

Goodluck to all that are starting tx soon, or currently having tx.
I will still be popping in to say hi to you all

Love Myra xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Good morning 
Just popping in to say hello 
As I should be getting ready for work 
Hope you all have a nice day and lots of luck to everyone having tx at the moment 
Sukie x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Pots - glad you came out of hiding and i'm loving your smiliies, you must stay    And I am a thoughtful, kind and  sophisticated, its emma she brings out the worst in me and I end up stooping to her level    Hows your treatment going   

Hi Bendy - Eastenders is great at the moment isn't it.

Emma - can't believe you was home already    Hope you had a nice evening and obviously you didn't choke on your tablets  

Hope - good luck with your scan and as kate says keep drinking that water and milk.

Myra - good luck with the internview tomorrow.  

Hi Cheesy - how are you and hows the new job  

What about that weather last night, it was madness    glad I was at home and not on the roads


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Pots-Hope your scan went well and your bloods so that you can start the stimming  

Tash-The weather was awful last night wasnt it   happy 16wks  

Myra-Good luck for your interview knock em dead   

Sukie   hope your ok hun 

Well my bugger of a cat Henry the white one caught a bird and left it in the conservatory this morning, they all looked shifty when i went to say goodbye to them and Henry kept looking down at something   it was a tiny bird that wasnt bleeding but just sat there looking at me   so i picked it up and took it upstairs and found a shoe box with a hole to breath and put it into the car, it was still ok at this point, the i spoke to the postman and looked back into the box and it was still standing but its head was tilted i then got in the car and looked again and it had died i couldnt stop   (must be the drugs) my boy got a good telling off and he knew he was in trouble as he went and sat in the garden in the corner   how sad..good thing is he had a lot of teeth out last year and when he caught birds and bought them in last year he ate them all but left the claws and head so muggins here had to disenfect the place cause of the blood etc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh Emma thats so sad...I would have been   too.  God that would disturb me  
Thanks, can't believe its 16wks....apparantly the doc said I am a bit anaemic (sp) but couldn't find my iron results
so he will call me in the next couple of days to tell me if I need to take iron tablets or not    he couldn't remember
if I had the iron test done or not   But seeing MrR next week so they might do some bloods too.
That nasty rain made my petunia's look all sad but they were all nice and perky this morning


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Surely they should be monitoring a twin pregnancy more closely   not only that why didnt the m/w do this from the start


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma its crap, you don't really get seen til after your 20wk scan!  I only went to the docs cause of my rash and he did the bloods, otherwise I would be non the wiser.  I am hoping that MrR gives me a good check over next week.  When I saw the doc and the mw at 8 & 10 wks all they did is refer me to Frimley, checked my wee and blood pressure.  
Its really bad, they said there is nothing they can do before 20wks so they basically leave you to your own devices    Terrible huh!  For twins pg's they monitor you more after the 20 wk mark too so i'll probably get more scans then!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

The nhs scares me   especially the way they treated me when i was scared about losing my babies and when i did loose them   will definatley be going private with Mr S when i get pregnant again, just to know you can call him and get an appt for peace of mind will make me a lot more happier


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just back from New York - had a fantastic time, it was very sunny and we did loads of things including shopping of course. Feeling tired and jet lagged so sorry for lack of personals but just had to come on say huge congratulations to Gill  and dh    . I am so pleased for you - what fantastic news! 

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Glad you enjoyed NYC i love it   hope you bought loads


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - don't blame you for feeling that way about the NHS its terrible!  I know I can always go to MrS, but its out of order, there is no need to.  

Monkeylove - glad you had a fab time in NY & manage to catch up on your sleep, I usually suffer for about a week after a long flight.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash forgot to say Ann is off to Cornwall soon i said to her its lucky as she is going now as she wont be bumping into you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh thanks for that Emma, she might think i'm stalking her!    that reminds me I must call her! 
Today is dragging, I want to go home


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah she wasnt very pleased you hadnt called   i explained that you didnt want to burden her   she did this     go on pull a sicky the new girl here wont last she has thrown about 6 sickies over the last 3 weeks


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh no I feel really bad now, but she has my number too    I'm not going to pull a sicky cause there will be times when I really need to go home.  Although dh is at home and is making me din dins! Some beef dish...Hmm wonder what it will be like but i'm not complaining!
Oh do you think that new girl will get the sack then


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Emma/Tash - have to say that on the whole the NHS was pretty good to us and Matthew with one exception. When Ell's waters broke and we took her in, one of the doctors basically said "he's as good as dead, it's best to induce him now", it came as a helluva shock but there was no way we were giving up on our boy that easily, we were furious...

Other than that the midwives were great, our assigned MW was really, really helpful and supportive and we were always told to call any time for any reason if we had a concern. I think the problem is there is very little anyone can do before 20+ weeks, Matthew's lungs just weren't developed so they couldn't do anything because he was too tiny, the doctors told us that if we could to 23+ things would change quite dramatically in terms of what they would do and when they would do it.

Tash, if I were you I wouldn't worry at all, everything's going well so I suppose there's no need for extra exams and stuff, by the time you hit the late 20s and early 30 week period you'll be in so often you'll be complaining about the attention


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Gill - congratualtions hun on your bfp - way to go Barry! 

You lot had me laughing over the cottaging and brown fancies! I miss this place, I think I need to make a comeback! I might even do a new ticker as we are about 14-15 days away from starting - wooo hoooo

I'm amazed at how far along some of you are now - Kt at 30 weeks! Tash at 16 - bloody hell time flies when  you aren't paying attention, I just hope when I get a bfp that time will fly for me too as i only remember it dragging!

Ali - I'm so pleased to see you are having another go later this year. 

Monkey - i bet the weather in NY was HOT - I was in Maryland, just a few states down the east coast and it was very hot there.

Dont' get me started on the No Help Service (NHS) - the midwives were great when it came down to the last few days but prior to that the consultants just tell you there isn't anything they can do and they send you away   I hope next time they pay more attention.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You shouldnt say that you should make the effort and call her   you were calling her enough when you were going through tx  

MrW-Some consultants etc dont think before opening there big mouths do they  

Wildcat-Good to have you back   and glad we made you   that was jelly babe that started that off honest


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Been gone for a day and you lot are back to cottaging!  
strawbs x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-It werent me it was wildcat this time...im sure she knows some other things too though


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah I know a few things - some are far too rude to say on here though!!    

My fave new one though is 'snotty hammock' - can you guess what it is??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urggghhh i think i can guess


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I think it's one that tash would like!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pm me and tell me as i wanna know for sure


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sent you a pm emma - you probably guessed right as you have a gutter brain like me !


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

wildcat thanks actually i was thinking something else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

now I'm curious as to what you were thinking.

Where has everyone else gone now?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off home  

Have a nice evening all  

Elly will pm you it but its


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I didn't mean that in a nasty way,  I will call her, just feel like a pain iykwim.  

Thanks MrW, you're right they practically told me the same thing about not being able to do anything before 20wks or so!
Can't believe the doc said that to you two about Matthew, talk about insensitive  

Elly - yeh you must come back, you're one of our chief smutty chit chatters...gosh not long til you start at all!
pm me pleeeeeeeeaseeeeeeeee I wanna know what snotty hammock is too    I hope you was referring to the what it means and
not what I would like physically  

Bye emma  

Strawbs - I can't be blamed for the smutt talk this time


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right off home soon so have a good evening all


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Only me

thanks for all your lovely messages, unfortunately it appears that my luck has run out before it began   I had my bloods done this morning as I tested yesterday and I barely saw a line, my level's have come back as 11 and should be between 50/60 today so I have to get re-tested Friday but it doesnt look good   I have tried to be brave all day but the tears have desended now and I am absolutely gutted, why oh why must our lives be so difficult  

Sorry I couldnt hang on to you Bazza my little mate!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Gill         What can I say mate, there are no good words when this happens, it just sucks. Thinking of you xxx

Tash - no you wouldn't like it! I was referring to what it means and that you will like using the term cos its funny!  

Emma you skivver! and you tash - off home already it's barely 5pm!

to save the pming, I will try to describe it in a tasetful and scientific way! 

Snotty Hammock - the term used for the gusset of a ladies underwear after a long hot day!


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Oh no Gill

I am so sorry-how unfair    

Thinking of you
strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gilly-As i said earlier i love you lots and am here if you need to rant or talk or anything really your such a great person and WILL be a great mum one day im just sorry it wasnt Barry    go get yourself a *** and a bottle of vino (although i know it doesnt make up for what has happened) but i know you have been gagging for one anyway


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash   i think you have that gussett problem with your camel foot  

Wildat-Yeap me a skiver   i love it  

Really going now


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Had the *** and it made me gag and nearly puked on the patio   at least one good thing has come out of this I guess my smoking days are over   will no doubt have a dramatic sob on my lovely man's shoulder when he gets in, enjoy a nice bubbly bath and a glass of plonk  

Surprising how your mind start ticking already, we will sell the MGF, go again asap and bloody well get PREGNANT!!!   

Love and hugs to you all, what would we do without each other & FF huh??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

what are you like glad you have kicked the smoking habit  
Love ya babe


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - glad to see you have a positive attitude even when things suck sooo bad. Life is so unfair sometimes and no one will tell me why. Good to hear the smoking is awful for you - now you can save loads of ca$h for the next go.  

Emma - I hope you have left work now! MrW should be home any minute  

Having ham, egg and chips for dinner tonight, can't be arsed to cook a healthy meal - will just have to work it off in the gym tomorrow!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill, so sorry hun, words dont mean anything right now so i will give you a big   instead

Love ya

Myra xxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gill - there is nothing I can say to make things better right now. Just remember we all love you and are here for you if you need us. Love to you and DH


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Gill

So sorry to read your post this evening - words fail me so just sending a hug  

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Gill I'm sorry hunnie     , enjoy your wine x

Moneylove Hope you enjoyed NY

Hi Mr and Mrs wildcat lots of luck  for your tx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Gill and DH  . So sorry to hear your sad news. Words are not enough to take away your pain    Take care of each other  

Jules x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Gill, I'm so very sorry. Like others have said, there are no words that will make you feel better, but I just wanted to say, I'm thinking of you and yr DH and sending you both lots of love xx  

Love Angie xxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gil my love, I am so very very sorry to hear your news. THere's nothing I can say I know but sending you loads a love and hugs. 

Mx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

guys

Gill - I am so very very sorry honey  I wish there was something I could say to take the pain away 

all my love
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Gill* - I'm so sorry to hear your sad, sad news. Thinking of you and your DH. 

Caro xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Good morning all

Gill I hope you are feeling brighter this morning.

Sukie - thanks for the fairydust! I'll take all I can get 

Do you remember the mango conversation we had on here a few months ago?? I remember how everyone hated cutting up mangos cos they are soooo messy! well I have to post this as I think it's totally amazing and makes eating mangos much easier! While we were in the US we bought a mango slicer and it works brilliantly. I haven't seen them here before but I found a place that sells them in the UK online - if you love mangos - you WILL want one of these! It takes 2 seconds to get the stone out of the middle!

http://www.kitchnsync.co.uk/product_details.asp?product_id=26&/OXO%20Good%20Grips%20Mango%20SlicerA%20Kitch%20N%20Sync%20Favourite!

/links


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Gill - I hope you managed to get through last night wthout too much pain!  Everytime you mention Barry i feel like    I hope the vino managed to sooth things a little and ask for the ****, keep puffing until you get over that vom stage    Only joking, kick the habbit you don't need them!  You seem so positive though and so glad that you're not going to let this bloody sh*t beat you! You were so close this time and as I said yesterday, if you had the pick of a few embryo's then who knows what might have happened.  Saying that I am not dissing little Barry.  He seems so 'real' when you call him by his name!  
Anyway hun, you know I am here for ya...I just hope that you recover from this blow sooner rather than later cause you will be a mummy one day.....big hugs to ya hun  

Emma - I think its you with the snotty hammock with all that progynova  

Elly -   thats so funny about snotty hammock.  
That mango slicer is cool, but looks a but rude or is that just my mind


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

morning 

Thanks for all your messages   we are bearing up ok, a bit sad & angry, but as always surviving    I have been pounding away on this thing since 6.30   as dh & I discussed moving to the ARGC or seeking TX abroad perhaps  .

(Sorry lovely staff at WN as I know you may read this but........ atm I am feeling a tad cheated and need to share  ) 

I am cross that the bloods they take prior to EC aren't as standard checked to see that your still surpressed, surely its easy enough (as Mr R told me that they will be taken out of the freezer to find out why I ovulated early! bit a**e about face if you ask me  ) and Im also cross that on Monday when I called and asked about beta bloods I was told not to worry, I should have insisted but as usual I did what was suggested, I know it would'nt have changed the outcome but I could have carried on like this until 3rd July believing I was gonna be a Mum  

Anyway that me this morning tired, skint, fearful & up my own a*se   

Ps Mango's are slimey & rank!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - not surprised that you feel that way, and its only natural to question everything.  But with each tx we learn something new.  I always say go with your instinct and if you want something done, insist on it! As you say having bloods done can save you some of the heart ache that you had to go through.  I mean its hard enough to believe that you have a line/bfp in the first place so any form of clarification gets the thumbs up from me.  
I hope they do find something to tell them why you ovulated early so that it can be rectified next time.  Surely it can't happen twice    But needless to say that next time you stimm and get a bfp it will be a little more stressy!  
Regaring going to the ARGC or abroad, the decision is yours but WN know so much more about your body now so surely thats worth more than going somewhere else!  With the additional drugs from MrS you're getting similar tx to the ARGC anyway. Obviously they just monitor you closely but will you be able to travel every other day into London   that might work out more stressful.  
For what its worth, I do believe that if you hadn't of ov early and you had more embryo's to pick from then you would still be pregnant.  It just a matter of time  
God I can waffle


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - my first IVF treatment went a similar way - I too ovulated early and lost many eggs, I was left with 5 and only had 1 that was able to be put back in, It resulted in a BFN and I also felt cheated. Woking couldn't tell me why I ovulated too soon, their answer was the buserelin obviously didn't work properly for you - the 2nd IVF we were put on the short protocol and given a different drug to stop ovulation - Cetrotide, it's £30 a shot so adds another £300+ to the bill but in all fairness it worked for me as I did get pregnant that time.  I also insisted that they scan me before EC to make sure they are all there. 

Personally I feel they should scan everyone before EC to make sure - as I've seen this happen to several girls now (and they tell us it's rare!) and it would save a lot of money for the sake of a 5 minute scan to make sure the follies are OK.  I will insist on this again on my next round as I'm damned if I'm paying £3k for the EC if there is nothing there to collect.

Nvh - yeah it does look rude doesn't it!  but it's one of my new fave kitchen gadgets, so I'll be eating tonnes of mangos this summer now!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All 

Gill-I totally agree with everything you say honey, they SHOULD do beta's as standard as you say it would of been more painful getting to the scan and finding Barry didnt make it   i also think bloods all through stimming would stop ohss and early ovulation too they seriously need to look at this  
As Elly said we know that it isnt 1 a year at woking that someone ovulates as just on this thread alone there has been Elly,Kerry (1st go) Sukie,strawbs and yourself , 3 of you have only been through this over the last 3wks so its definatly not rare  

I am glad you are looking at different options honey and surely it shouldnt be your 2nd fresh go for a clinic to know your body   what ever you and N decide i will back you 100% honey   

You lot are still talking smutty again   or should i say Tash


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Where did everyone go?

I will have to talk to myself then, so that I don't get told off for posting a one liner - here are some cute cat pics :


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls

Gill-I know EXACTLY how you feel-cheated and angry.

As you know I too had a disasterous EC for the opposite reason from you.  I was triggered too early and my follies were not ready.  I only had a b/t after I was so distraught and they practically accused me of not taking my pregnyl (as if).  I hope they do discuss why so many of us have had disaterous cycles in their team meeting.  (I feel with me they were way too over cautious due to pcos and other ladies being overstim).  I also asked Caroline on my EC about scanning me prior to EC (at the time we did not know what had happened wheter I had ov or preg not worked or I was not ready to ov), she said no need as the EC is guided by ultrasound scan!

I am having a follow up nxt fri and I have lots of questions for Mr R.  I will stick with WN as I hoping they have learnt from this cycle.  I do have some requests so we shall see how they go!  It is a personal choice-if you have lost all faith then it is time to move.  If you feel things have been learnt it will be worth sticking around.

I did find that seeing the counsellor has helped and I am seeing her after my consul.

Have you booked a follow up?

I too will when I get my bfp ask for b/t due to previous m/c (I asked abotu this and Mr R said they dont like doing them but if I want I can pay for one)

I am so sorry this has worked out this way for you-keep strong!
Strawbs xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

cheers girls

so much food for thought, I guess our initial reaction as a couple is to blame, get angry   and get through this by making plans, Im rubbish if im not being pro-active, my list for Mr R is growing hour by hour!! 

I agree though this happens way too often & I was told that it is extemely rare   its the money thats freaking me out atm, I might have to sell my bod   that will pay for the sandwich after EC  

Anyway enough of me, lets have a laugh   come on


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Ahhh those pics are cute i wish my cats would sit in high chairs and on pottys so i dont have to clear up there sh*t   

Gilly-You selling your bod that wouldnt even pay for the butter for your sandwich after e/c  

Strawbs-Good luck with Mr R


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I agree with everything, its so hard to know whats right and wrong with tx, just goes to show what a bloody gamble this all is and definately the worst roller coaster ride that we will ever experience!

Elly - those piccies are cute

Hey part timer - hows the snotty hammock  

Gill - you could always add emma's body to the equasion and see if you can stretch to two slices of bread, might have to look at another option for the filling though, or you could always use her cm   

Sorry that was a big gros eh    Think i want to vom myself after that comment


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash you rank wench!   you need to clean your act up before those babies come, I can imagine you having spitting & burping competitions with them  

I did think of slug girl this morning when I was cutting the grass, cos my slug pellets have done the trick and there were dead slugs and their juice all over the garden path  

So who's going to switch their light off tonight at 9 Im always in bed watching telly by then anyway  , so I do my bit every night without fail  

Strawbs- good luck for friday hun  

Elly- ahhhh dinky pic's


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

I only had soup at my EC-very disappointing!  Will be having at least two sandwiches next time!!

Hey Emma you got free ice packs, don't know what yoyu are complaining about!!

strawsbxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill - I'll throw my body in too so you can afford the salad to go in the sarnie! 

Nvh - you crack me up, Gill is right you will be having farting comps with the babies!  Are you saying emma will have a snotty hammock??

Why do we have to switch our lights off at 9? Did I miss something?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - I only have a dirty/disgusting mind, my bodily functions don't follow suit thank god    I have you know that I don't pass wind in front of my husband unless one slips out that I can't help cause i'm too    I don't go for a poo in front of him either.  The only thing I do do is burb but doesn't everyone    Slippery knickers farts and burps regardless of who's she with  
Well done you on cutting the grass, our ground is too soggy for that, we had to rescue our plants last night after they got squashed by the heavy rain    Thats funny you thinking of emma when you saw the slimey slugs  
Whats this about turning lights off at 9  

Strawbs - I had salad cause of the carb thing, you'll definatley have to step up a gear next time  

Elly - emma always has a snail trail when stimming/progynova


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Eh switching lights off     and wash your mouth out with my soup lady  

Tash-Your babies are going to be like little waynetta slobs with you as their mother  

Strawbs-Oh yeah i forgot about the ice packs


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

emma-why have you get credits under your name, what are they about??

strawbs x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Didnt see that   maybe cause im special   and NOT SPECIAL NEEDS GILL


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Dont any of you listen to the radio or watch the news, "its lights out for London", they are trying to raise awareness of global warming by getting everyone to turn their lights out between 9-10pm today which is the longest day/night    its been on capital for donks & its all over the news.

Ali wont know cos she listens to Kiss fm! albeit only when she is head to toe in her bling may I add  

Tash- I most certainly do not belch lady, "how very very dare you"

Emma- bet you paid the mods to add them  and you are special, cos you run like Pheobe from friends


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gillian-I hate to think who you run like MA LARKIN or MISS MARPLE  

Tash-I bet you trump all the time infront on N and dont bother lying  

Elly-Its tash with the snotty pants with all that progesterone she has in her body atm   maybe you could say its like wall paper paste   so if anyone is going to be wallpapering call tash and she will squat over your paper table so that wallpaper sticks


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh - Euuuuwwwwww

Emma       

I havne't heard that lights out thing, but I don't listen to much radio - I do read the newspapers though (online cos I'm cheap) and not heard of it.  Bummer is today really the longest day - Already??  

Emma runs like Phoebe?? I'll have to get you to run when I see you next! lol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I promise i dont run like Phoebe   more like Mr Bean with his knees together and legs kicking out to the side   and and arms like windmills


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i'll have you know that I am a lady and do not trump infront of N thank you very much    Unlike some people with perky nipples mentioning no names  
Oh and i'll have you know that all is well in my knicker dept despite the bum bullets, no wall paper paste in my crutch  
Credits my  

Gill - Yeh right, I bet you do burp in front of N, look at you pretending you're miss perfect! well no sirrrrrrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! 
I'll swtich off my lights at 10 cause thats bed time  

Ali - miss bling


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Is 40 going on 17 listening to kiss  

Tash-I too will be turning off my lights at 10pm for the same reason, i will get bad eyes by turning my lights off any earlier while trying to watch tv    anyway trumping is natural


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

So glad your both concerned about preserving the planet for your children   turn the s**ding light out at 9 right!

Emma- your lights are very very dim all the time hun, so dont panic too much!!!! 

      Oooooo im evil, but I love it!!  

Right off to attempt to get some sort of a life, any idea's?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill    how very dare you i thought i was your frrieennnnnnnnd   
I dont think even you could get a life love   i know go and count how many grains of rice you have in a packet of rice


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill   dim em!    lights are on but no one home    ok ok will turn off at 9pm!
What to do eh    you could always got and play with your toys    or why don't you go and whip up a 
lovely cake or something Mrs Fanny Craddock (sp)  

Emma - trumping is natural but there's a time and place for everything


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi Tash your the dim one   you should be blonde ...like is it ok to have sit on my legs while im watching telly ..it wont crush the embies will it       ohh my trousers are tight it wont harm the babies will it   shall i go on


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Lol - MrW and I do trump in front of each other, but I'll only do it on front of him otherwise I'm    He told me on MSN this morning that he's full of wee and farts today! cracked me up      (sorry hun!)

Emma running like Mr bean is even funnier. MrW can dance like him  

Gill if you dont want to count rice grains, I have some housework that needs doing shoudl you find yourself bored!

Turning my lights out won't make much difference to global warming, I need to turn off the computers here - we'd probably see a 5% drop in minutes!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I can imagine Mr W dancing like Mr Bean   what a sight   i always trump in front of M he calls me nasty but hey who cares he is stuck with me now farts and all  

Gill-I agree you can go and do some housework and ironing at mine if you like   and make me a mutton top stew..or in my case a sunken muff stew


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you wait til you get your bfp, we'll see who the scatty dim one is then eh    Just call it being over cautious    Last time I tell you anything lady  

Elly - MrW dancing like Mr Bean - what a sight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Im never dim when im preggers    .....i keep seeing orange everywhere   orange flowers,sainsburys carrier bags, the lady downstairs is wearing an orange top, i look like an orange


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You can say that again  

Just eaten a kiwi and a plum and going to make a cuppa.  Having NVH's kfc tonight    might have to have a corn on the cob too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What you making kfc tell me the reciepe go on tellllllll   i have eaten popcorn,yoghurt butternut squash and sweet potato soup and have raspberries and an apple to eat    feel stuffed now  

Tonight to M's delight NOT   i will be making a cottaging type pie but without the mash i will slice and part boil some tatts and layer them over the top and grate some cheese over the top   do you like the cottaging pie bit


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - exactly - MrW is also stuck with me farts and all!      

I just had corn on the cob for lunch, supersweet ones - yummy. I might make a cottaging pie too for tonight, mine will be made with little lambs though - it's the right weather for it as its raining so I want comfort food!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cottaging pie that word makes me   

Elly-You just had corn on the cob for lunch and nothing else   how is the old    going


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Now I love a bit of cottaging pie and emma, your pots sound lovely.
I can't give you the recipe for the chicken cause mum makes this special seasoning and thats what I use. I also add a bit of soya sauce & garlic. It really is scrummy.

Elly - i'm a bit of a corn on the cob freak, esp on the BBQ with salty butter.  In thailand the men used to make it on the beach and it was lovely.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmmm seasoning is mum's special receipe eh     sounds nice  

Dont want to ask what those men in Thailand did with the corn before they bbq'd it


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

What ever they did it was lovely & you know me i'm partial to a bit of saltiness in my food.  
Oh I rang Ann last night and we had a good chitty chat  
If you're good I might just make it for you one day    Chicken that is ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I will be good honest    

How was Ann did she tell you she is looking forward to her greek island holiday  

i hate salt   and doesnt M know it too


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Gill - I was so sorry to read your news. It sounds like you have a lot of questions for your follow up meeting and I hope you get some answers for next time. Sending you a great big hug  

Hope - Hope your scan tomorrow shows that your Follies are lovely and big and you are all set for E/C on Monday.

Pots - Hope that DR is going ok, and not too many side effects. When will you start stimming?

Myra - Good luck with your job interview tomorrow. 

Monkeylove - Glad you had a fab time in New York.

Emma - Hope you are ok .

Time does fly doesn't it - Can't belive Kate is 30 weeks and Tash 16 weeks already  

I thought I posted on Monday to say that my scan went ok but to be honest my brain is a bit addled on the meds at the moment. I am normally very good at remembering things, but have a mind like a sieve at the moment! I started to Prognova on Tuesday. It is going ok, and have alarm clocks set so I can try an remember to take the drugs. On the Menopur it was easy as I did this the same time as the Buscerilin, but now I need to remember a morning and evening tablet, and then when the dose goes up, at lunch time as well  

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules- well done on the scan   i normally take my tablet after breakfast and after dinner   when is e/t is it still the 6th


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - we chatted about loads of stuff    You love salty things, don't deny it now  
Ok I will make you some but promising to be good is gonna be a hard one to pull of for you eh  

Jules - good luck with the tablets, I do remember seeing a post from you and said good luck


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I dont remember seeing a post  

Tash-I will TRY and be good promise   i was going to ask what time do you take your bullets, as this time i will be coming back to work so im not sure whether to take them early or later


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back

Have been very productive NOT and chatted on the phone  with my sis since I went oooo and typed up my questions for Mr R!!!! Im on a mission  

Tash can I have mama's secret recipe please you can add that to your list to teach the kids then spitting, swearing, farting and sharing  

I will be making salmon fishcakes tonight, I need to do a food shop but I cant be ars*d and Im poorer than church mouse!

Elly- I'll pass on your kind offer of housework ta   cheeky monkey   

Emma- I still think M made that cottaging thing up cos he knows you are soooooooooo gullible (sp)  

More sad news Im afraid   my dear little Hammies have to go   Neil's eyes & lips are tingling badly and he is popping piriton again, if we go again sooner rather than later I dont want his   full of  drugs!

Hi Jules- good luck with the slug pills, do your pussy cats want a tasty snack?   only kidding


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Ohhhh no poor hammies   loving that bike smiley gilly   and im not making up cottaging Mr W knew about it and so did tash's N


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I do my bum bullets at 9am and 9pm.  Pop one in when I get to work and then when i'm at home in the evening.  Also I chose 9am as at least I don't have to wake up early to put it in if I am off from work.

Gill - As much as I would love to give you the recipe, its the seasoning stuff that my mum makes that I smother my meat with.  Its typical west indian and smells lovely.  It goes on my roast chicken too.  You'll just have to take my word for it and maybe just maybe i'll make you some too!    Its lovely hot but you can eat it cold to.
Ahhh poor little hammies but dh's health comes first.  I'm sure you will find a good home for them


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im going to foxtrot oscar   have to get portias carrier out and get it ready for her to go to the vets tomorrow   she is getting more bald and i want him to do tests its not good just dosing her up on steroids as 5wks later she is licking again   i noticed when she is on steroids she gets moon face and bigger all over bless her  

Have a good evening all  

Gill-Will call you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma -   I know its not funny but can't imagine your cat with moon face    Hope you manage to sort her out at the vets tomorrow.  
Have a good evening and enjoy cottaging.....oh and don't ring me then will ya   Only kidding, have a good chitty chatty and don't say anything horrible about me  



Gill - quick, make a call so em can't get through


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jules - buy some coloured letters to stick to the fridge and write yourself a note - I did this to remind myself to take my vitamins (pregnacare etc) as I got out of the habit and am finding it hard to get back into it!

Tash you are such a tease! coming on here flaunting your sexy recipie then not giving it up!!   

Gill - sorry about your hammies, but you are right DH  do not need to be dosed up on allergy meds, they make you drowsy so none of that for him!

Emma - poor mog, she has been doing this for ages  I hope the vet can find another way to treat her. Otherwise you will have to show her this pic and threaten her with a lampshade


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-She had the lampshade cause of her licking her neck before and she ripped it off in 2 mins flat and cut her ear in the process   

Tash-She had moon face and she got stockier than she normally is bless her   she even looked more moon face than you did


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks girls,

E/C is still down for 6th July. 
I don't have another scan until 2nd July at 1.00 so it seems a bit of a strange after the intensity of a fresh cycle, just to have 2 scans and then E/T.

I also feel that I am in a different mindset than I was for my fresh cycle. I know that there is every chance it will work and I am feeling positive, but as the odds are less I am not pinning all my hopes on it. Maybe that is a good thing, not to get stressed about it working and nature will take its course?
I am also thinking that I might go down to Devon for a few days during my 2WW for some R&R. Will have to leave DH at home with the kittens and I will miss them, but a bit of pampering from my mum and getting away might do the trick as well!

Gill - Poor Hammies   but I am sure you will find a lovely home for them.
Elly - thanks for the tip 
Emma - I hope you don't have to threaten Portia with a lamp shade collar!

I am heading home now. DH is doing us Roast beef for dinner.  

Jules xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

strawbs said:


> I too will when I get my bfp ask for b/t due to previous m/c (I asked abotu this and Mr R said they dont like doing them but if I want I can pay for one)
> 
> Strawbs xx


Hello lovelies. Hope everyone doing ok.

Sorry being a bit thick here but what is a b/t?

Work work work work work here!

lol to all

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-b/t blood test    

Jules-Im in on the 6th too   im the same as you not pinning all my hopes on it   but it happened for Cecilie and Luc so who knows   

Luc-I have tried pm'ing you back but your inbox is full


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok, Ok, OK!!!!!!!!! Not going to argue there!

Do you mean blood tests to check hormones are rising ok? I wanted that as well and will definately go for it next time (if there is one that is!   )

Just finished teaching, now time to sort out food and how I can as a veggie get my meal to contain 50% protein. Real bummer this, getting me a bit down I have to say but I'm not going to give up yet!

Minow x


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

morning all

Just been catching up.....

Gill -   so sorry to read what has happened, it totally sucks   glad to see you are planning your next mission  

Jules - some time away in the 2ww is a very good idea - theres nothing like a bit of tlc from your mum  

Wildcat - I think we will be cycling quite close together - looking forward to sharing the madness with you  

Emma - did you enjoy your cottaging pie   are you still eating lots of raspberries   I didnt know they were good for your lining

NVH - arent you good not doing blow offs in front of your dh   I must admit I do have double standards when it comes to that dept - I will let rip if he does one in my vicinity (verbally) but do let the odd sneeky one out when hes around. Arent I awful  . Do you know when Ann goes away as I need to talk to her  

Hello to everyone else 

Does anyone know when I should start taking co-enzyme 10? not sure if it is worth taking whilst downregging.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - pmsl at your comment about your cats face being more moon face than mine    bloody cheak    don't worry lady, you will be on them soon enough and lets see how big your face gets, hope we won't get an eclipse  

Elly - where do you get those pictures from, they are so funny! Chicken was fab by the way    You wasn't wrong when you said that you get windy during pg.  Its really kicked in in the last week or so  

Jellybabe - Ann goes away next Saturday.  I try my hardest not to pass wind but I have no control over it sometimes and think he can't hear me and when he asks me if I done one I get all    Stupid I know cause he doesn't care one little bit  

Minow - there must be loads of stuff that you can eat but haven't discovered yet.  Is there any way you can see a nutritionist and ask them  

Hope you all managed to dodge the rain   this morning.  I'm off to see my mummy tonight and the rest of the gang. Really looking forward to it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Jelly - I am hoping to start around the 5th July depending on when AF shows up I will be on the short protocol so only 2 weeks of stabbing for me!!! I'm already taking the co Q10 - not sure why as I can't remember what it does but I took it last time so I'm not changing anything!

Tash the site where those pics are is http://icanhascheezburger.com it cracks me up as they put silly captions on all the pics, they have dogs too but the cat ones are my fave. Yeah the wind while pregnant is particularly bad in every way possible! I even disgusted myself a few times   

/links


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly - i'll have a look at that site later.  The wind really surprised me, you wasn't joking was you.  They can be so loud too    Its a mission evertime I go to the loo to keep it under control.  Especially if dh is in bed  

Jelly - Forgot to say, I took co-enzyme.  Meant to help with blood flow and egg quality.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Wildcat - I start stabbing on the 6th - so we will be cycle buddies for sure  

NVH - I had better start scoffing the coenzyme 10 now then - thanks for that  

I know you all know so much about nutrition,etc - can you tell me if Im missing anything please;

loads of H20
plenty of protein
coenzyme 10 - of course
multivit with folic acid
raspberries - I think as that is what Emma is doing
hot water bottle during stimming

I think Ive covered everything - but any additions would be fantastico


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

My mum has lent me a book called the food doctor which is really good as it lists so many foods and their benefits plus what vits and minerals they contain - for raspberries it says:  Help expel mucus, phlegm, toxins. Excellent for female reproductive health, relieve mentrual cramps, however raspberry leaf tea should not be drunk during pregnancy. 

I didn't know that raspberries were good, but I love them anyway and eat them a lot with strawberries  

Minow - I also read that Buckwheat contains all 8 essential amino acids making it a perfect vegetarian protein alternative.  Also high proteins are Wild rice,  pine nuts,  sunflower seeds (love these toasted on salad), tofu, brazil nuts, walnuts, cottage cheese and almonds.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

See your all   as usual and the main person is Tash  

Tash-Have fun in worcester hun  

Jellybabe-Not long for your or wildcat   i only eat the raspberries as i cant stand any other berry and i think it was Tash that said to me that berrys was good for your lining so thats what im doing, will see if it makes a difference at my lining scan next friday   i too take th co enzyme and i noticed last time i had a much better fertilization rate with it compared to my 1st go   so have been taking it again since my period in may  

Elly-Interesting facts about the berries   did you have cottaging pie in the end last night   i did and i loved it  

Minow-Yes the beta tests monitor your hcg levels and make sure there doubling  

Well had to take the cat to the vet and she has had her neck shaved where they needed to get blood   £120 lighter today but the good thing is the insurance said they will pay for it, as this is an existing condition they were very good and said they would pay..i explained i didnt with the other times i took her as the prices were less than the excess


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Wildcat - that sounds like a great book. My parents donated us some raspberry bushes a few months ago when they moved house - we are getting a good crop atm   I have a book on chinese medicine and womens health - there is a section on ART with self help etc - I must get it out and have a read and I will report back  

Minow - I looked into that pea protein supplement that you take and that seems to be really good with all the amino acids in  

Emma - hope your kitty feels better soon   good job you have insurance


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-Raspberries are on you   i can just imagine you setting up a stall outside woking selling them to all the women going through tx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - yeah good idea - then I might not have to sell my bod to pay for the post ec sarnie


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - yeah I had cottaging pie and it was yummy, I use a weight watchers recipie which is lamb with tomatoes, and you put leeks in the mash - really tasty!!! (we have leftovers that I can't wait to eat). Poor Porsche, glad the insurance will pay though, vet bills are always really expensive 

Jelly - I should probably get some bushes myself as I adore raspberries and it's costing me a fortune at the moment! Right now i'm stuffing my face with cherries though - love those too

That book is available here - seems you can get a used copy for under £3 - WELL worth the money!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Food-Doctor-Healing-Foods-Mind/dp/1843401878


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Love cherries too Elly   

Jellybabe-


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Wildcat - thanks for that   £3 is really cheap - I will look into it. Another book I have found helpful is optimum nutrition - before during and after pregnancy by Patrick Holford and Zita West's. I just pick bits from all of them. I did get to a stage last year when I just thought I was reading and reading and it was all a bit much   - so hopefully Ive got most things covered.

Cherries are yum and very good for you

Just burnt my eyeball whislt making some soup - ouch


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG how did you burn your eyeball? You are supposed to put the spoon in your mouth!    

Emma - are you skivving off early today?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-You did WHAT    what soup you got  

Elly-Im going to try and skive off


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Im making chicken and butternut soup  

I was transfering the chicken carcus and suffered a bit of splashback   eyeball feels a bit sore but Im sure it will be alright although boiling hot chicken juice is probably not ideal


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MMMMMmmmm yummy thats sounds lovely    the eyeball doesnt though    have you put a cold wet flannel over it or rinsed it in cold water


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - no cold wet flannel - just did a bit of blinking - probably should put something cold on it  .
Only two weeks til you are reunited with your embies - that time will fllllllllllly by Im sure  .


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

PUT SOMETHING COLD ON IT NOW JELLYBABE   and yes i was shouting at you  
I know i cant wait honey,   just hope my lining is doing its job or else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sounds yummy - I hate it when you get splashback!  I always manage to do that when I'm making spag bol and have a clean top on! 

FYI - Squash is high in calcium, magnesium, phosphorous, potassium, beta-catotene and vit C, and the benefits are its highly alkaline and relieves acidosis of the liver and blood. Eating the seeds expels roundworms and tapeworms !! yuk!

Emma - MrW is leaving the office NOW!!!!      they are moving all the desks around so they get kicked out early today!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Who mentioned cherries, I love them too but I went to buy some in tesco on day, out of season mind you and when I got to the check out they were about a tenner    ofcourse I didn't buy them but what a rip, scared to bloody eat them now  

Jelly - hope you're eye ball isn't too sore  

Emma - do you want my cherry    oh sorry you can't its already gone     Yeh berries is good for oestrogen so eat as much as you can.

Elly - look at you with your new found knowledge.  Wow squash is very good for us but don't know about eating the seeds  

I want to go home too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I love butternut boiled and roasted   

Elly-That book is interesting   yay MrW is on his way home  

Tash-I was the one who popped your cherry i thought


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I am the food master LOL!   

I bought cherries from tesco last night - cost about 3 quid I think for a big bag, maybe they changed their prices overnight 

We are going to have lunch out somewhere when MrW gets home, I will have to snack now though cos I'm starving - all this food talk!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Wildcat - thanks for the low down on the nutrients - I was thinking about all that goodness as I was tucking in  . How lovely to have lunch out - will you be taking your book with you so you can inform MrW on his nutrients  

NVH - eyeball is ok thanks  

Emma - I think your lining must be getting super thick what with all the berry action


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I hate to break it to you on an open forum like this but you didn't pop my cherry! I hope you don't think i've betrayed you  

Elly - Have a nice lunch with MrW and bet all that nurtitional info goes out of the window  

Jelly - try closing your eyes next time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash- you have definatly led me up the garden path  

Elly-Where you going to go for lunch  

Jellybabe-thanks hun   hope you havent got a dog that cocks its leg up against the raspberry bush


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello its just the Mistress of doom here   no surprises my hsg level is less than 1   have been told to stop the gestone, get the chunky sanny pads and painkillers in and wait for the witch to desend!!! hey ho

Anyway jelly I have a lovely pair of zogg goggles you can borrow if you need them hun   poor you that sounds painful, I once (when i had a very bad perm) stuck the sharp end of a comb in my eye when watching GMTV getting ready, thats was very painful too  

Elly Mckeith   any nutritional advice on my planned supper of white wine, strawberries and chocolate cake for tonight 

Emma- do you still have broods of screaming kids following you or did you manage to break free?  

Watcha Tash- did you watch Dawn give birth on Enders last night,I thought maybe we could come along and sing you a song like Carly did


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Ahhh honey   to you and N   

Pmsl i can just picture the scence Dawn singing to Tash while having the twins    and yes i am in the office thank god no more screaming brats   cant believe how many stroppy kids i saw today ...it almost makes me want to rethink WHAT THE BLOODY HELL AM I DOING THIS TX FOR  
dinner sounds yummy you deserve it   why dont you for a laugh have a cake fight with N that should cheer you both up for about 10 mins


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I havent heard back from dippy Cheryl about stopping the steriods as it says wean from 3 weeks and today was 21 days of taking them, I assume I just stop, what kind of s/e's do you get if you react I dont want to be a twitching crazy woman  

I shed a little tear when dawn had the baby last night   not in a poor old us way   just cos its soooooooo amazing, even if it is telly  

Off to town now, Its chucking it down here


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes I expect all nutritional value to go out the window at lunch time, we will probably go to the pub and I'll have steak (protein!) and chips (fat!)

Gill - get the raspberries out, they are said to help with AF cramps. Failing that a large bottle of wine will make you feel better.  Yes I watched Eastenders, I almost wet myself when she said "There are people looking up my tinkle and I don't know who they are, then I was sick in my handbag and I did a huge fart on the train"  I had to rewind it and watch that bit again. Funniest thing I've seen in ages. I thought it would make me cry seeing that - just made me laugh     

Tash I'll come sing to you - I'm as bad if not worse than Carly so with the other girls we can certainly distract you!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - no dogs here  

Gill - thanks for the offer of the goggles - I have a rather nice pair of speedo "ladies" goggles that should do the trick   good idea though. I have cooked a few bbqs with goggles on - stops the smoke getting in your eyes. But when I looked back at photos that were taken I looked like a right tw*t - so now I just suffer or get someone else to do it  

I also saw Eastenders and   tears of laughter and joy - very amusing


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't wait to see Eastenders tonight (sad aren't I?) to see what the Evil May does next. Bit of a psycho there - aren't you glad we aren't like that (or are we?? -  watch out Tash you might find a line of FFer's at the hospital waiting to steal one of the tashettes!) I think EE has overplayed this desparation a bit, makes us all out to be crazies!   

Jelly - now you have to post one of those photos - I want to see you BBQing with goggles on!!


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Wildcat - Trust me it aint pretty


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Come on Jellybabe show us the google pic  

Gill-No dont just stop them email Mr S his email is [email protected]  

Elly-You love steak dont you...everytime you go out for something you say "im having steak"  

May is a nutter and Rob is too for not noticing his wife is cuckoo   poor Dawn i hope they both get locked up in some nut unit tonight for bloody good   
I already told Tash i will do a May on her if she doesnt behave


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I dunno I go and do some work and all you lot are talking about singing to me! Well ok then, as long as I can slap you round the face   I did fine it very amusing last night    God all that vomming and farting  

Gill - so sorry hun    I guess you already knew this but there is always a little bit of hope eh!  Hope the   shows some mercy on you, my af wasn't too bad after my chem pg, so hope its the same for you.  Definately go for a big bottle of wine   

Elly - I will be in transit so will miss enders, will have to ask my sister to tape it  
I did think that it did over play the desperado bit and yep gives us all a bad name....anyone got any dollies at home  

Emma - sorry, didn't meant to lead you up the garden path, you never saved your cherry for me either though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right girlies, have a good weekend and hope you get up to loads of fun activities.  I will be mostly eating at mums  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a nice weekend everyone  

Be careful that N isnt really taking you to May in some cottage somewhere far  

Have a friends bbq tomorrow her little boy is 1years old bet the weather will be pants


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - yeah steak is my favourite thing - I prefer to eat steak out as it tastes better when someone else cooks it! 

Off to the HFEA meeting tomorrow - anyone else going?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

So lovely to see this thread all nice and busy again, just popping along to wish you all a great weekend, i am off for a week now, so need it   Planning on decorating the lounge and clearing out some of my junk, boy do i have plenty of rubbish.

Wildcat, be interested to hear what is said at the HFEA discussion tomorrow.

Well hello, to all of you, lets see if i can remember everyone, Emma, Tash, Minow, Wildcats, Gill, Ali, JulesUK, Jules77, Fingers, Alisha, Karen, Monkey, Bendy, Angie, Hatster, Cheesy, Jellybabe, Miss TC, Caro, Piglet, Sho and everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I was doing some research to finds out info and stats on multiple births etc for this meeting tomorrow and I came across this story which is about Debs!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6620569.stm

Debs if you are out there and reading this, I'd like to know why the story says you chose to have one embryo put back because you didn't want to risk multiples, but if I remember rightly you didn't have a choice as you only had one viable embie to put back in?

Hi Myra!

/links


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Wildcat, i have seen that article about Debs, like i said i will be interested what they say about embie numbers, although i have already decided to go abroad, so much cheaper and i get to put three back, what with my age, i think it will be my best chance, WN said no to my 3 frosties, well thats if all 3 survive. I can have IVF/ICSI in Poland for around £2.000 including drugs, so much cheaper than WN, with same success rates, well thats just my choice.

So excited that you are starting again soon, keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you and Mr Wildcat 

Lots of hugs Myra xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Another interesting story on the BBC - I wasn't aware of this but it might be useful to anyone who has late AF's

* Hormone 'could treat infertility'*
Scientists believe that some cases of infertility might be treated by injections of a hormone.

A team at London's Hammersmith Hospital has shown that shots of the hormone kisspeptin stimulate the release of the hormones that control periods. Kisspeptin has already been identified as the genetic switch that turns on puberty. Humans that lack the hormone remain sexually immature. The findings are being presented to a Society for Endocrinology conference.

Production of kisspeptin is controlled by a single gene, dubbed KiSS-1, by researchers in Hershey, Pennsylvania, who named it after the town's most famous type of chocolate bar.

The Hammersmith Hospital team wanted to see what effect the hormone would have on a woman's ovulation.

To check its safety, they injected small doses into six healthy female volunteers and monitored its effect.

After the injection the volunteers showed a rise in their circulating concentrations of luteinising hormone (LH), a hormone which is needed to cause ovulation.

'Future potential'

Kisspeptin increased LH concentrations at all stages of the menstrual cycle, but the effect was greatest in the pre-ovulation phase.

Dr Waljit Dhillo, who led the research, said: "Kisspeptin has previously been shown to potently stimulate hormone release in animals, but this is the first time that it has been shown to stimulate sex hormone release in women.

"We might now look at giving this hormone to women who have no periods, those with irregular cycles or who have a period but do not ovulate.

"One in nine couples are affected by infertility, and this could be one of the treatments."

Dr Simon Fishel, director of the Care Fertility Group, said: "This is not surprising, because of what we know about kisspeptin already, but it is interesting that they have found these results in women.

"It had to be tried first in healthy women to show it was tolerated, and that it works.

"Researchers will now have to see if it has future potential as a treatment."

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening  

Well d/f is out tonight so i thought i would pop on here before bed  

Wildcat-Have a good time at the meeting make sure you fill us in when your back   interesting story you posted  

Myra-Have a lovely week off how did the interview go   good luck in Poland   are you using your frosties at woking 1st  

Well off to bed then reflexology in the morning then get some fruit and veg, home clean up then off to a friends bbq in kent (think the weather will be pants though)  

Enjoy your weekends


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I've just tried to do a bit of reading back and 'catching up'. Can't sleep (hense unsociable hour).
I think I'm just about there, but I think I'll have to 'admit defeat' a bit at the mo' and try to catch up properly when I'm eventually moved in and all unpacked in our new house as I don't seem to have any time at all at the mo'!  
It looks like it may be 13th July for completion if all goes well  

Anyway, just running in to say, I haven't left, I'm just going to have to 'lurk' a bit at the mo' till I have more time.

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello everyone    

Away working (again!) so no real time to read or post but......

Thanks to all of you who have come up with food ideas for me. Trouble with so much veggie food is that it also has carbs in it so there's not really much room left for fruit and veg. Meat tends to be (unless you do fancy things with it) pretty much all protien. Anyway...doing my best at the moment.

Just skim read and I think that Debs had decided in advance that they would only have one embryo put back. As it turned out they didn't have an option but I seem to remember that they had already decided to go with just one anyway. I could have remembered that all wrong but I think that was the situation.

Better go and get on. Don't think I've ever had this much work in my life.....at least it's generally good fun (not all the travelling though).

lol to you all    
Minow x


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Morning All - just having a very lazy morning dossing in front of the TV and catching up with FF (I have been showered so don't feel like a minger   ). DH is preparing for a big presentation on Monday so he hasn't noticed I haven't started on the weekend chores   

Well a/f still hasn't shown her ugly head   Now on day 44. Did a pee stick yesterday - and as expected Not Pregnant! So where the hell is the   She must turn up before we go on our hols   It will be 2 weeks on Tuesday since the all clear scan and Lindsay could see an empty follicle. So if a/f is due 14 days after ovulation she must be on her way. Fingers crossed!

Some really good advice on here over the last few days about what is good to take or eat - thanks ladies. I do have one big problem   I'm hopeless at taking tablets. Drives my DH mad. I'd much rather stick a needle in me than take a torpedo of a tablet   Can anyone recommend brands of tablets that are small (I've got small folic acid ones - phew). Have to chop pregnacare tablets up which is probably not good   Why can't they make soluble ones   

Myra - could you ask WN again nearer the time if they will put your 3 frosties back? I had 3 embies put back and I think they agreed for Ali to have 3 transferred.

Wildcat - how did the HFEA meeting go?

Emma and Jules - less than 2 weeks to go        

It's good to see the thread full of lots of   - long may it continue   Topics such as cottaging and snotty hammocks really crack me up  

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend.

Love Jules LH x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hi all

gill I was very sad to see your news..   bloody hell.. life is really mean sometimes   
have been thinking of you and your dh.. glad you're bouncing back though.. good on you

lol alisha


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello again

what's this credit thing about  

well just to have a gloat we too are rithing in a glut of raspberries     yippee! sad as it seems but its quite exciting going up to the allotment and seeing all of our splendour  
also got tonnes of red currents and strawberries ..so they'll be great for the lining   yay! save us alittle wonga anyhow..

start d-****** on monday oooohhh ergh!.. so I'm already to go.. had to get some needles.. blimey the hoo harr getting them   anyone would think i was a drug addict or something.. even when i was getting my buserilyn which clearly says by injection ..... 

jules hope your af turns up soon... sorry the test was a -ative.. don't blame you for trying though   my brother used to be like that taking pills it was hilarious to watch as he'd wretch on the tiniest portion   sorry its probably not funny for you .. have you tried taking them with food? hiding them in something yummy like a little squashy raspberry..sucking and swallowing? maybe worth a go..  

ang not long till complettion how exciting for you.. but all that packing ..poor you..it'll be worth it for that dream house.. 

nice to see you minow   what a busy bee you'll be this summer..

emma have a nice bbq hope the weather behaves   ..veg box on its way ...NOT!

elly what the meeting about? 

myra how you doing? I've p'med you  

hello to all you other ladies you know who you are  
lol alisha xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Shifted my bum to make chucky eggs and soldiers for brunch - how old am I   They were scrummie.  Now watching the athletics - my other passion after netball.

Alisha - d/r as from tomorrow. Lots of love and luck. Got everything crossed for you         - wow that allotment of yours sounds fab - where is it so I can do a dawn raid   We tried one year to grow stuff in our garden   We were only successful at growing a few strawberries which the blooming squirrels nicked as they were becoming ripe   So it's extortionate prices for us at the money grabbing supermarkets   . Must make more of an effort to get to the local farm shop - rather give my money to them or have them delivered from one of the organic delivery service - anyone know of a good one?

On the tablet taking   I know it's all psychological stemming from childhood but I just can't swallow them whole - I'm such a wuss (sp) I take the folic acid with my cereal. But those pregnacare tablets are lethal   How big are the co enzyme tablets - please say they are just ickle ones! I didn't take it during my last 2 cycles but will this time. Also, will be taking baby aspirin too. Do you all feel that you rattle with everything we have to take   Am I allowed to take the multivitamin Berocca? Hope so as they are soluble  

Angie - that move date will be here before you know it. Good luck with the packing. 

Minow - how are you doing? I'm doing much better and getting stronger by the day   Hope you are too  

Where has my day gone   I'm being such a lazy moo today   Right off to do something................

TTFN

Jules LH x


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2007)

Sorry girlie's I've three pages to catch up on so I apologise for my ignorance 
I'll catch up tonight or tommorrow, but just dropped in to say the witch came so I start again in 20 days   very excited 
I hope everyone is well and all is going good 
Love 
Sukie


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Way to go Sukie    .  20 days will fly by. 

Sending you lots of love and luck too on this cycle          

Love

Jules x


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Good morning Ladies 
Bloody Hell you lot can't half chat 

Thanks Jules   how are you doing? 

Jellybabe Ouch!! Hope the soup was worth it 

Emma Good luck, hope you lining is nice and thick 

Alisha Good luck D/R  

Hi Mrs Wildcat How did the meeting go?

I should start D/R on the 13th July  

 to Gill, Myra, Angie, Tash, Jules, Bendy, Sho and everyone I've missed.

Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good afternoon all 

Jules-Co enzyme are small honey so your lucky   i loved netball at school i even played for the county as a goal attack   i was discussing playing again but dont think Epsom and Ewell have a team  

Angie-Hope the house goes through ok  

Elly-How did the meeting go  

Sukie-So glad your a/f came not long now till you get started  

Alisha-Good luck for your 1st jab tomorrow   think your a meanie not sending me a veg box though   

Minow-Have fun working   at least it keeps you busy hun  

Well today i have started on 3 progynova per day and friday night i noticed the slugs were out in full force     Tash im sure you will be pleased to know that  
Anyway yesterday morning had Reflexology , then on the way got some fruit and veg   went to d/f's mums house then nipped to starbucks for a creamy caramel    came home and got ready for the BBQ in Kent   the weather was fine there no rain   the little boy Freddie has grown loads since we saw him last and has white hair and slivery blue eyes so cute with his little dimples too   he didnt cry once all day and was happy being passed from person to person  
Today has been cleaning day   have also been for a sunbed and now d/f cooking dinner  

Hope your all enjoying your weekends


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

Emma's got a snotty hammock!    

The meeting was good - it was a consultation that HFEA were holding on this whole issue of single embryo transfer. It started at 10am and ended at 3, with a few sarnies in between. It started with a short talk from 3 different people, Shirley Harrison who is the 
lady who heads up HFEA, Roger Neuburg who is a consultant from a Leicester IVF clinic and Jane Denton from the Multiple Births 
foundation. Then there were questions, followed by us being split into 2 groups for discussions, then back to present the 
discusssions before it ended.

It was an interesting day and I'm glad we went - there weren't that many people there - most of them seemed to be professionals or
HFEA staff, but there were a dozen or so people who were IVF patients.

We went with an open mind, and made sure we read all the documentation before hand - I felt ready for a fight but we came to realise that this wasn't necessary as HFEA have a good overview of the issue and are looking for a way to resolve the problem of multiple births. I must admit that while I say that they are looking to come to a fair conclusion for their policy - I still am wondering 
what all the fuss is about and why they are making such a HUGE deal about this as my research led me to believe that while there are risks to having twins - they describe it as a significant problem, but the stats show that it's not as big a problem as they would 
have you believe (I'll talk about that in a bit).

To see their side, I would recommend you read the documentation which is here:
http://www.hfea.gov.uk/en/483.html

It seems that they are NOT looking to blanket ban 2 embryos being put back, but to find a workable solution that will lower the multiple birth rate. I really hope that our input will help them realise that this effects people's lives and emotions and that people should be allowed to choose if they want one or two - but that patients really need more information to make that choice.

With regards to the stats - they say that 1-2% of natural pregnancies and that 24% of IVF pregnancies result in multiples. This is 
true (You can find this info on the HFEA site and on the governments National statistics site) so this makes it look like IVF is a bigger problem in the scale of things. However as I pointed out to them (I went prepared and did several hours of reasearch on stats before we went) that the ACTUAL number of pregnancies that this accounts for is (based on 2004 figures as HFEA is out of date!) 18,786 Total multiple births of which 1748 IVF multiple births)from fresh and frozen cycles) which means 17,038 are from natural pregnancies.

So in fact the cost to the NHS is far greater for natural pregnancies than for us IVFers. When I asked the question why are they trying to penalise people who have fertility problems by reducing our success chances they answered becuase we can control this - we can't control natural pregnancies - fair point but doens't that make you feel angry?

Anyway, we went thinking it was going to be one big fight, but we saw that HFEA are looking at all angles and I rally really hope 
that they take our comments into consideration when they make the policy. THis will be complete by October this year.

There is an Online questionnaire that you can fill in and I strongly urge you ALL to do this if you haven't already. This effects 
everyone who is doing IVF so if you have an opinion on this - please fill it in - they say they have had 700 responses so far which I 
thought was a low number (considering there are 15,000 FFers!) it only tkaes 10 minutes but it could impact your treatment for the 
future.

Stats can be found here - although some of them seem to differ so I don't know how correct these numbers are!
http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/Clinic.aspx?cliniccode=0144&tab=National&menu=ivfowneggs
http://www.statistics.gov.uk/statbase/Product.asp?vlnk=5768

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All  

What pants weather   

Wildcat-Seems like the meeting was very interesting i will fill out the questionaire  
Leave my snotty hammock alone lady


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Elly for all of that and good on you for doing all the homework. I was sorry to be working and not able to go so thank you so much for filling us in on it all. I will do the questionnaire. Where do I find it (sorry if being a bit thick there)

Waiting for af to arrive. DId pee sticks so I'd know if m/c had affected timmings (save us getting our hopes up if it delayed things) and so know that af should be here today or tomorrow. Getting plenty of cramps so reckon it won't be long. For some reason this is upsetting me. I didn't expect to get preg again and certainly not straight away but it kinda feels like it's rubbing salt into the wound. I don't feel ready for af. Just have to hope she is kind and gets out of the way quickly. Trouble is the m/c is so much in my mind I keep thinking it will be as bad as that. Even had nightmares about it. Maybe my mind is a bit of a mess!

Oh well, nowt can be done about it, just need to get on I guess.

As usual rushing around like a mad thing so sending huge amounts of hugs and   to you all. Hope no one has been or does get washed away in all of this rain.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow   i hope a/f isnt too painful for you hun   mine after my erpc took 5wks to come so try not to panic if it doesnt come on time


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks hun.

That's why I did the ov pee sticks. So that I'd know when I ovd, which I did just a couple of days later than usual. I certainly wasn't doing it to try and time best time for   just so I'd know not to worry or get my hopes up if it was late. Just got to pray she isn't too cruel this time as I have a week of travelling and work that will be a nightmare if it's bad. (probably shouldn't tempt fate by saying that should I?!)

Hope you ok and that drugs not causing headaches. Will gloss over the snotty hammock......although glossing over it sounds even worse!  

lol
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im fine thanks Minow   no headaches now im on the progynova just loads of slug trailing   glossing over the snotty hammocks doesnt sound too nice does it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma I wouldn't touch your snotty hammock lady if you paid me!!!   

Minow, sorry to hear you are having AF issues, I know how you feel - getting that first af after losing a baby is awful.

The HFEA questionaire is here:

http://multiplebirths.hfea.gov.uk/MultipleBirths/

I'm off in a bit for a pedicure and eyebrow wax - then tomorrow I'm having reflexology and a shoulder massage (cos my shoulders are sore from working out on the damn rowing machine!) so a bit of a pampering week for me - although on Weds and Thurs I'm in Guildford for work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Have fun   i love reflexology make sure you dont dribble when you fall asleep


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm not worried about dribbling, but I might moan in pleasure and embarrass myself as I adore my feet massaged! I'm sooooo looking forward to it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Be interesting to see what she says after


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Morning girlies!!

Minow-hope your af is not too bad

Emma_ what can I say??  urrrghhhhh

Wildact-oooo pedicure and reflexology love both of those-not too keen on the eyebrow wax!!

Well very wet weekedn all round.  My front garden (not lady garden!) looks like the amazon-get drenched everytime I walk past the bushes!

Quick question, could ET cause some slight dmage to the cervix??  Started our marathon bms last night and had some bleeding after-never had that before

strawbs xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-Weather is pants isnt it   not sure about the cervix question   try calling woking i would   are you back at work now


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

been back at work since last week       

Actually came in to the office the afternoons on 2nd week of 2ww.  I just cannot do nothing-I need to  be busy!

On big countdown now to see mr R on fri! 

Not long until you are re-acquainted with your embies!

strawbs x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck for Friday   

How is Ivka   say hello to her for me wont you


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just can't keep up with you all,  hope your all ok, not enjoying the rainy weather, catch up soon love bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-You cant keep up with us   anyone would think we talk to much


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Paris, I would never suggest such a thing 

But when you don't log on often its hard to catch up!!  Looking forward to the days when i know you all as well as you know each other.  Maybe i need some holiday from work to spend talking with all you ladies.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont go Bali   yeah i think a week or two off work preferably sick (dont want to use up your holiday) and you wont be able to log off


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

woo hoo

Just booked a holiday-had to gloat!!  Just watch af show up right in the middle.  No idea when she is due after BFN!!!  hol and        will no doubt help with the tedium of the bms!!

Will do Emma, but no plans on seeing her till after I get back from hols will know more after fri!

Hi Bali!!!  I am a relative newcomer too-so addictive!

strawbs xx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

If only paris, 

you see i do shift work and i'm always so busy at work, very rearely able to log on so can only log on on my days off.  If i'm not working at the weekends i love spending time with my DH, so that only leaves a few days a week.  As i've not started my tratment yet, not got a lot to talk about yet so don't want to sound boring.

Do all you girls ever meet up, or just chat on the threads?  As you all seem to know each other really well, anyway take care love bali x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Strabs, where you off to on holiday?  sound like its just what you need, have fun love bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-Where you going come on  

Bali-We have met up before but that was a long time   i see Nvh,Gill and Ali regularly   we should arrange another meet for when the weather picks up maybe a nice lunch or dinner somewhere   your welcome to come along


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

That sounds good.  I think ih helps to put faces to names.  It feels as though i'll never get up to speed with whats going on, but i'll keep trying, love bali x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Bali-I have been "chatting" to emma for ages but only met her a few weeks ago.  I know some of the girls do meet up though.  I have never made it.

I am off to chania in crete, have a small private villa with pool-just what I need.  Have left the dieting a bit late as going on 17th july!  Not hleping that I am making a giant lasgane for dh and his mate tonight (not low carb or low GI-sorry tash!)

strawbs xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-We will have to have a vote then of when to do it  

Strawbs-Sounds lovely where did you find that   who is going just you and d/h   7 or 14 days   questions questions questions   

Macaroni cheese for us tonight    with salad though


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Strabs, that holiday sounds wonderful, just what you need, and the lasgane sounds great, who cares about the diet  go and have a great time together, recharge your batteries.  

It really is good to be able to chat to people going through the same as you, don't you think.  A real life line.  

We have got spicey fish and rice for tea, not very good for us either but an odd traet now and then don't hurt  
Take care love bali x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

emma-lots of research as always!!  I found it through google.  Villa looks basic (a lot in greece are) but is shares pool with one other 2 bed villa so that's good, hoping no screaming kids or I will be             It is 4km from the harbour at Chania but we will get a car.

2 weeks

Just me and dh-although I think dh would love to invite his mate(his girlfriend is way too argumentative)

Best get on with some work!
strawbs xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

sorry bali-you posted at the smae time.  FF is a lifeline as you always have lots of questions and these girlies have been through it and answer you.

Word of warning the staff at WN do read these threads!!

strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds great Strawbs   should be very hot then  

Bali-It is great as you can ask all sorts of questions etc with out feeling   mmmm spicy fish sounds good


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Spicey fish tastes lovely but very bad on the old hips!!!!!!  

Emma are you working today or on a day off?  Remind me, what stage are you at in your treatment as not sure what your sig means.  Not quite up on all the techno language love bali x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Gill - So sorry my love. Take care of yourself.  
Myra - Enjoy your week off!
Strawbs - Not long till wait for your holiday you lucky thing 
Hope - I think you are due in for E/C today. I hope that you get loads of lovely juicy eggs.
Jelly & Sukie - Not long till you start D/R and get back on the roller coaster!
Angie - I hope that your packing is going well. Not long until you move!
Alisha - I hope your stabbing tonight is ok!
Elly - Thanks for the information about the meeting.
Bali - I am about to post a list of where everyone is in treatment, so this should help you.

Hi Tash & Emma & Minnow and all you other lovely ladies.

I am upping my dose of Progynova to 3 tablets today. For the last couple of days I have felt a bit sickie and I am putting it down to the tablets. Has anyone else else ever had this side effect on these drugs? I will see how I am later today, and give woking a call.

Love to all

Jules B xxx


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Jules, that would be great, and sorry your feeling a bit sickie, hope you feel better soon love bali x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









babydreams219 June/July 
Posh24 waiting to egg share
Bali

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Sarah38
Budgie
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Julesx
Minow
Strawbs 
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Myra waiting to start FET 
Gill 

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Wildcats

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Monkeylove 
Jellybabe - Starts D/R 6th July
Sukie - Starts D/R 13th July

DownRegging









Pots at ARGC 
Alisha - started D/R 25th June

Stimming









HopeSpringsEternal (E/C 26th June)
Emma FET (E/T 6th July)
Jules 77 FET (E/T 6th July)

 2WW PUPO !! 









 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bali-I am on progynova which is an hrt tablet you use it on a frozen embryo cycle this should thicken up your linining i have a scan on friday and if my lining looks ok they will thaw my embies on monday and e/t will be friday   

Jules- i increased my tabs yesterday this time i have only had loads of ewcm and i mean LOADS  anyone  walking behind me would think i was a snail   no headaches or sickness , although i had headaches this time with just the buserlin


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi all 

little update from me (thanks for thinking of me Jules ) My EC has been delayed until tomorrow as my scan and blood results on Frday showed I wasn't quite ready for EC. Had my trigger injection last night and so far so good (at this point last time I was beginning to feel quite unwell  ) 

As always I am lurking and hoping that we all get good news this year 

Debs
x


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Gosh emma good luck, how many frozon embies have you got?         hope it works out love bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hope-Good luck    im sure you will be fine this time hence the bloods   

Bali-Thanks hun   i have 14 in the freezer so just a few


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Debs good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you     love bali x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the list jules

your kitten is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute.  I would love another as my two are massive and raher grumpy!  DH is having none of it!    

strawbs xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-I love your kitty cats there so good a posing for the camera too


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Well see you all later, as off to do some shopping now the rain has stopped for a minute. Have fun love bali x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be starting a new thread and locking this one in a few minutes so if you're posting please ensure you save your message so you don't lose it !

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye Bali have fun shopping hope its clothes and NOT food


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99843.0

N x


----------

